# The most interesting affordable moon phase watches come from China



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

(Cross-posted from the Affordables forum.)

"Affordable moon phase" almost invariably means this:









Zzzzzzz..... Very vanilla.

When I stumbled across this watch I'm about to show you (via many, kinda crappy cell phone pics), I was intrigued on the spot by just how different it is. Finding an automatic with a large, realistic moon phase display just doesn't happen under $1,500 (and didn't happen at all until Christopher Ward came out with their C9). This was under _$300_.

It's from China, which will instantly send many of you to the exits. Well, too bad for you, as if you do enough searching of Chinese watch forums, you can stumble across some watch makers who are actually putting thought, art and quality into their craft. This one does it.

The Karabo model 86301-1.

First off, it comes in a stunning, polished and stained wood box with their logo inlaid.

















Fancy, hologram ownership card and international warranty.

















Comes with a 40.5 mm, rose gold case, about 13mm thick. Sapphire crystal. Signed crown. 20mm lugs and it looks like about 47mm lug-to-lug.

The rose gold surrounds the two large apertures that display the large, realistic moons. When it's a new moon (no moon in the sky), the moons hide behind those two, roundish parts of the dial -- how imaginative! I never saw anything like that before.

(Sorry, no macro lens - or skills - for a close-up on the moons)









The moon phase is set via an inset push button to the side of the signed crown:









And check this out ... those stars and constellations surrounding the large moons? They're _lumed_!









I absolutely love that. Wish the moons had a bit of glow to them, too, but that probably would have made them look ugly in the light of day.

Comes with one of those fancy, signed deployment clasps that reduces signs of strapping on your leather strap:









The see-through caseback shows off the "K087.2" movement. What that is, I don't know. But it's 28,800 beats per hour and has 28 jewels. Perhaps you all can help me out with that.









The Italian leather strap is a chestnut color that works well with the rose gold, but is kind of stiff.









This watch can currently be had from a seller via Amazon for about $330. That's no doubt the easier way to get it. I got mine as part of a larger Taobao order using a Chinese purchasing agent. But even with the agent's cut and shipping, I got this for just under $300 -- which seems wild.

It looks like Karabo has a few other imaginative, artful pieces as well, that are worth checking out. Google Chrome translator is your friend!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And bolstering my point that China is where it's at for interesting affordable moon phase watches, I sought but missed out on this limited edition L. Eternity, with the moon phase cleverly at the end of the power reserve meter.









And this one by a company I'm not sure of (Vijay Hart?) looks gorgeous. There's a black dial and rose gold dial version too. I just like it when something interesting is done with the moon in a moon phase.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn nice! I have been looking for something like the C Ward but more affordable as well. Up until now with no succes.

I like especially that L. Eternity. No way to buy one anymore? Whose project was it?

I have also contemplated one from eBay. Have you seen this one before? Love the design and big bold moon, but the fact that it is nearly a replica of the Arnold and Son and on top of that had the ridiculously off putting "haig club" text on the dial so far with held me from buying


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And this one by a company I'm not sure of (Vijay Hart?) looks gorgeous. There's a black dial and rose gold dial version too. I just like it when something interesting is done with the moon in a moon phase.
> 
> View attachment 11130122


I saw this company's offerings a few days ago. Love what they're doing. My hope-to-travel saving precludes the purchase, but I love these.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Damn nice! I have been looking for something like the C Ward but more affordable as well. Up until now with no succes.
> 
> I like especially that L. Eternity. No way to buy one anymore? Whose project was it?
> 
> I have also contemplated one from eBay. Have you seen this one before? Love the design and big bold moon, but the fact that it is nearly a replica of the Arnold and Son and on top of that had the ridiculously off putting "haig club" text on the dial so far with held me from buying


I have been eyeing this watch as well. I do have the Christopher Ward in blue, but was thinking of getting the white dial version of the Haig Club. I have bought a number of watches from this eBay seller, so I can get the information I need about the watch. Unfortunately, for many of these watches, it's hard to get a straight answer about what movement is inside before you buy the watch. And as you pointed out, a basic logo instead of the bland "Haig Club" would enhance the look of this in a major way.

I hear so much criticism about the mechanical insides of Chinese watches. I disagree. The inside of Chinese watches can be very good to excellent for the price, it's in case and dial design that they lag the world market.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

GUTuna said:


> I have been eyeing this watch as well. I do have the Christopher Ward in blue, but was thinking of getting the white dial version of the Haig Club. I have bought a number of watches from this eBay seller, so I can get the information I need about the watch. Unfortunately, for many of these watches, it's hard to get a straight answer about what movement is inside before you buy the watch. And as you pointed out, a basic logo instead of the bland "Haig Club" would enhance the look of this in a major way.
> 
> I hear so much criticism about the mechanical insides of Chinese watches. I disagree. The inside of Chinese watches can be very good to excellent for the price, it's in case and dial design that they lag the world market.


I also bought from that seller before (a nice blue Beihai). I have asked about the movement but he checked with the factory and said that it's a Japanese 8200 automatic movement inside. I don't know if that would be possible if is were a true moonphase so it makes me believe it might be just a day/night complication to make things worse. I also can't seem to find a recessed button on the case to set the moonphase, although the seller says there is a button to set the moonphase.

Also in de description it says "31 day moonphase simulation", which would not be the case with a genuine moonphase movement (29.5d).

Still love it's face and keeps me contemplating buying. Maybe you can find out more? Would love to know...


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

This is a great and affordable (approx. $250)






moonphase made by Seagull.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah but just with a hideous case height


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> I saw this company's offerings a few days ago. Love what they're doing. My hope-to-travel saving precludes the purchase, but I love these.


Any chance of links/details please


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

arktika1148 said:


> Any chance of links/details please


Sure 

https://world.tmall.com/item/543540...540478668&ns=1&abbucket=3&skuId=3271150872723


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> Sure
> 
> https://world.tmall.com/item/543540...540478668&ns=1&abbucket=3&skuId=3271150872723


Thanks Ron.... hhmmmmm


----------



## Dadistic (Sep 24, 2015)

Website is here, complete with exploding volcano!

维杰豪兹官方网站


----------



## Dadistic (Sep 24, 2015)

Dadistic said:


> Website is here, complete with exploding volcano!
> 
> ç»´æ�°è±ªå&#8230;¹å®˜æ-¹ç½'ç«™


Don't know why the link is so bogus, but it works. ç»´æ�°è±ªå&#8230;¹å®˜æ-¹ç½'ç«™


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ninzeo said:


> Damn nice! I have been looking for something like the C Ward but more affordable as well. Up until now with no succes.
> 
> I like especially that L. Eternity. No way to buy one anymore? Whose project was it?
> 
> I have also contemplated one from eBay. Have you seen this one before? Love the design and big bold moon, but the fact that it is nearly a replica of the Arnold and Son and on top of that had the ridiculously off putting "haig club" text on the dial so far with held me from buying


L.Eternity is the watch company. They have a website, 伊特纳帝L.Eternity 手表定制.

Per my TaoBao agent, they are all sold out of their limited run, yet the watch still appears as order-able on their website. This is where my lack of Chinese, and their lack of an email for contact, fail me. (I don't have, nor want, nor know how to use, a "QQ messenger.")

Unfortunately, I've learned that my watch presented here is also a rather close "homage" to a really expensive Arnold & Sons moonphase -- although they do the moon and star fields quite a bit differently, and I actually like Karebo's look there better.


----------



## turkishcoffee (Mar 2, 2017)

I love the look of this, the lume on the night sky is really cool. When would y'all wear a watch like this though? It seems like "a bit much" for all of my daily activities.


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

sry..it is ugly


----------



## schweitzer.phil (Oct 25, 2016)

That Vijay Hart is really compelling! Thanks for sharing the link to it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

ive been looking around for one to toy with also outside of the usual Parnis'


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anjunafan said:


> ive been looking around for one to toy with also outside of the usual Parnis'


Sea gull has one.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very similar case and movement to the other moon















hadn't heard of ST2108 before


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

Gorgeous. Love that Karebo and the Seagull in particular!


----------



## Joey266 (Dec 12, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> Yeah but just with a hideous case height


 actually I have a similar watch with the same case, it's quite nice! And not too over bearing at all. The main issue with that watch for me is why the number 12 looks so damn casual on a dressy watch and Diameter is quite large , I think like 44mm. I just posted a thread on criticizing seagull, they are kick ass but make little shifts in design that can be very annoying. These guys can kick some Swiss ass but just need to up their game a bit. I mean sea gull


----------



## Joey266 (Dec 12, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And bolstering my point that China is where it's at for interesting affordable moon phase watches, I sought but missed out on this limited edition L. Eternity, with the moon phase cleverly at the end of the power reserve meter.
> 
> View attachment 11130114
> 
> ...


cant find this vijay hart anywhere? You got a website or reference site please. Thanks


----------



## thecouchguy (Oct 14, 2016)

Edit: Never mind, my lazy sorry. Found it a few post down...

Hello, could you provide a link for the white dial watch please? I'm quite taken with it.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Joey266 said:


> cant find this vijay hart anywhere? You got a website or reference site please. Thanks


http://www.good-stuffs.com/All-Chin...stwatch-presented-by-Vager-Hauers-_p_308.html


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

very interesting design from the Chinese, i will love to get 1 to add to my collection.


----------



## Metasyntactic (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi all. Sorry for the thread hjack, but i was looking for some help. I ordered one of the Vijay moonphase watches. i.e. the one ah "zoombangla" (sorry, i can't post links because i'm too new).

However, for the life of me, i can't figure out how to actually set the moonphase. As all the instructions are in chinese I was looking for any help on doing this. The crown seems to have 3 steps (all in, slightly out, full out). All-in is just for winding. Full-out allows me to set the time. slightly-out doesn't seem to do anything no matter what direction I spin it (and honestly might not be an actual step). Any idea on what I'm missing and how i can adjust the moonphase? Thanks!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Is there a recessed pusher on the side of the case?


----------



## Metasyntactic (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Chascomm! There is a recessed pushed underneath the crown. However, when i push it, all it does it move the date complication one day forward.


----------



## Metasyntactic (Jul 28, 2017)

Ugh. I'm just dumb. There are two recessed pushes. One on the right side and one on the left. I missed the one on the left. I've now been able to set hte watch up fully. Thanks!


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

For me my fantastic Sea-Gull M308s moonphase since I got it in 2014!

Check it out:

-SeaGull USA

Bruno in Belgium


----------



## BrunoGeuth (Aug 6, 2012)

For me my fantastic Sea-Gull M308s moonphase since I got it in 2014!

Check it out:

-SeaGull USA

Bruno in Belgium


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

Metasyntactic said:


> Ugh. I'm just dumb. There are two recessed pushes. One on the right side and one on the left. I missed the one on the left. I've now been able to set hte watch up fully. Thanks!


 find a toothpick for doing the job


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I have the Sugess Ivory dial here and have the white dial version in transit to me.

They are true moonphase, I was amazed how the moon was properly set when I set the time and date and it agreed perfectly with my other moonphase watches and Moon data online.

Sugess is handwind and a little thicker than the Breguet it is a homage of, well worth the price.
It has 2 sapphire crystals, front and back. The view of the Sea-Gull 1908 movement is gorgeous.

I have not figured out how to use the 2 recessed pushers on the left side as I was able to set the watch correctly with only the normal methods of setting, though I do not think there is a quickset, maybe there is using the pushers.

Paid $230USD for the ivory and $179USD for the white dial on eBay, both including shipping to USA from China. The ivory took about 2 weeks to transit.



Seagull mvT Man Wristwatch Handwind ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Sapphire Sugess | eBay


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard (Mar 24, 2013)

I got one of the Karebo watches(like OP's watch) recently and it is a really beautiful watch but I have noticed one thing... It only takes 8 steps or clicks of the pusher for the two moons to go behind the Karebo logo-north/south world image therefore meaning it's a new moon.

I believe it should be about 15/16 days for a new moon not 8? 
Is there some other way to set it or is it just a fake moon phase?

I believe these use the Seagull st2108 movement which I understand is a real moon phase so perhaps there is some special way it must be set?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

So you're saying there are only 8 steps between full moon and new moon? That's odd.

So I guess the way to set it is to count two days at a time as you use the quick-set and then advance the last day the slow way.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah you're right, it's only 8 steps between full and new moon.

Will counting two days at each click make it work correctly? Like tonight is a full moon so it's easy to set. I've just put it on full moon, but the way I see is in 8 days it will be saying it is a new moon when it's only a quarter moon.

I don't know if it's just a fake moon phase or not. Maybe it's just a date dial and they have put on a moon phase dial instead?

I remember years ago I bought a Hong Kong watch with a quartz Moon phase movement. The moon phase worked ok but the Chinese designers didn't make the dial correctly. The little bumps that cover the moon weren't raised enough so when it was a quarter moon the watch showed it was a waxing crescent/gibbous even if it was set correctly...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Wait, are you saying that when advanced with the time, there is also only eight steps? That makes no sense.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes and I don't get why it would do that? It makes zero sense to me as well.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Jean-Luc Picard said:


> Yes and I don't get why it would do that? It makes zero sense to me as well.


It's almost as if the 31-day calendar wheel of the ST2130 has been used instead of the correct moonphase wheel intended for this movement. But I can't see how that kind of mistake would happen.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard (Mar 24, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> It's almost as if the 31-day calendar wheel of the ST2130 has been used instead of the correct moon phase wheel intended for this movement. But I can't see how that kind of mistake would happen.


Well that actually makes sense as the moon phase disk is big like a 31 day calendar wheel. How would you get a big disk like that to move in a circle when the moon phase wheel is just above the 6 o'clock?

It is a shame that the OP hasn't realised this as I wouldn't of bought the watch most likely because of this. Yes it is a beautiful watch but the fact that it isn't a real moon phase takes a lot away with that


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard (Mar 24, 2013)

Any idea how the date is usually changed on this movement? Is it changed via the pusher or the crown stem? I noticed the crown has two clicks and the first click does nothing at all and the 2nd changes the time. 
I assume that 1st click is the moon phase adjustment.


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

What is the meaning of the two moons? To show the phases on both sides of the world?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Bizcut1 said:


> What is the meaning of the two moons? To show the phases on both sides of the world?


It is just aesthetics. The moonphase disk does one rotation per two lunar months so there is always one moon hidden in a conventional display. This way makes it the main feature of the entire dial.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah and it is a nice design if only if they used a proper movement for it instead of using the 31 day date instead.

As a moon phase it is useless. As a nice looking watch it is fine but the main point of it is the moon phase and I feel it is a bit silly if it doesn't work correctly. 

I am currently trying to send it back. I will swap it for just some nice simple watch they have.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Did anyone pick up the Surgess ST2108? Specs look appealing at 11.5mm thick


----------

